# U2 - Performs at the Claw Stage in Göteborg 31.07.2009 x21



## Tokko (12 Aug. 2009)

* Bono, The Edge, Adam Clayton, Larry Mullen*​


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
​


----------



## Buterfly (12 Aug. 2009)

Tolle Bilder 
Vielen Dank Tokko


----------



## hansen (13 Aug. 2009)

:thumbup: Danke für die herrlichen Bilder von dieser einfach genialen U2 Tour!!!
Durfte U2 zum Glück live in Berlin geniessen & schwebe nach wie vor auf Wolke Nr. 7, 
die Band, die Bühne, die Show, der pure Wahnsinn!!!


----------



## verena86 (5 Juni 2010)

danke dir für die wunderbaren guten bilder von U2 und besonders von bono


----------

